# Handheld Tuners



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

Is it worth paying $400-$500 for the hand held tuners and are they user friendly? I've actually seen some on sale for $370 and free shipping.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

EDawg said:


> Is it worth paying $400-$500 for the hand held tuners and are they user friendly? I've actually seen some on sale for $370 and free shipping.


Got the Predator a month ago. I'm not a computer tech person, but reading the instructions was pretty straight forward. Hardest part was finding the fuse box and not flipping out when the dash starting saying some crazy stuff like "take car to dealer" as the program was loading.

I can tell power and throttle responce are a little better. I intially thought the traction control got turned off, but its really really turned down. I can hang the tail out with it on, but I got to give a bit more gas than with it off. I've seen people post that they've dino'd about 10 hp more with the Preditor

I think the prediator is good for a stock or mildly modded car. If you're destined to get a custom tune, figure out what your tuner uses so that you can pick the same system and have a place to store your stock program.


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

fattirewilly said:


> Got the Predator a month ago. I'm not a computer tech person, but reading the instructions was pretty straight forward. Hardest part was finding the fuse box and not flipping out when the dash starting saying some crazy stuff like "take car to dealer" as the program was loading.
> 
> I can tell power and throttle responce are a little better. I intially thought the traction control got turned off, but its really really turned down. I can hang the tail out with it on, but I got to give a bit more gas than with it off. I've seen people post that they've dino'd about 10 hp more with the Preditor
> 
> I think the prediator is good for a stock or mildly modded car. If you're destined to get a custom tune, figure out what your tuner uses so that you can pick the same system and have a place to store your stock program.


Thanks for the info. I was considering the DiabloSport Predator, it's good to see someone else is using the Predator with good results.


----------

